# Site sugestions



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

Might be a good Idea to add an AKFF Junior tag for those that qualify so that we're not to harsh on the youngsters when there asking questions


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

Probably not possible but it would be good to be able to mark some threads so they never appear in your personal 'view unread posts' list.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.Red.----QlpoOTFBWSZTWaGXF+UAACjfgAAQQOcACCAhkAA/5/+gMAEUxoinkyp+mo9TSYNIwADVP1HpT1T2qPUDTQ9Ro9Q0GqfoQmU8jTRqA0DQ4ItJ7zOd+qV+i7PbIhD5FHKnMSwZUXtotKu4Vh4MXNjprKbksrmKB1UYk/xQuvAqN7LP+EdVCHjis26ZooyDoPOORKYVoNICBHMPqEEhe+dqdNbCIvzVJXUT8JleHPuBLeSsNjzzETTY4DKwR+Wj2V6CSSJsgxnCiva6fdJsOjws/hVUI4ioLBkzF9VArZpsQ7S4tdfQjickG2SagY50c6pgRBQiBwnCqyfGtJZIRCO2hGzGFiQZQsBwKBwoH41gZnVmZ9SN7JEuOCpvNgf4u5IpwoSFDLi/KA==


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

RedPhoenix said:


> Nah, I got nuth'n unfortunately.
> 
> One of the limitations of the phpbb software we use to run the place. Although it can be tailored on a site-by-site basis, the effort require pretty-much gets trashed every time you need to upgrade the server version (unless you want a constand roller coaster road of analysis and patch reapplication; which is not a whole lot of fun).
> 
> Red.


The site owner recommending a modification to the vanilla product was about as much as I thought would may reasonably possible to achieve. Unreasonably, it is open source :twisted:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not sure about having a label but I think we should keep in mind that we have a varied membership. I find myself guilty of commenting on posts under the assumption that I'm always speaking to someone in my own demographic.

If we are commenting on posts, particularly when we are bantering with each other, some of our comments could be totally inappropriate in the cases where the receiver is a minor. I know it's the Internet and we can't possibly know who is reading what we write but sometimes we probably should keep this in mind when it's a new member.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

I was thinking along the line of where we all have our member status, as long as they fill in there age correctly then they could have AKFF Junior or something as I think most of the people on here would be more open to giving up that extra bit of info to a youngster that's new to the forum


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

nad97 said:


> I was thinking along the line of where we all have our member status, as long as they fill in there age correctly


 Nick if the age is entered correctly, when a doubt exists on new users, just clicking on either user name in a post shows their profile, including age. Some of course think age is a big deal and do not include it when registering.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Dodge said:


> nad97 said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking along the line of where we all have our member status, as long as they fill in there age correctly
> ...


Ah, that's right, there was a place there to enter DOB wasn't there? Maybe I should take my own medicine and go back and fill it in with at least the correct year.


----------

